# Quelqu'un habite Annemasse?



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

Salut la compagnie!  

Je me demandais, y a-t-il des gens qui habitent Annemasse dans le coin???  Ma copine part cet été de Montréal afin de travailler pour les parcs de la ville et je pensais que certains d'entre-vous pourraient bien habiter proche de son appartement, peut-être que vous pourrez me donner des places à visiter ou des images du coin!  Alors donnez-moi de vos nouvelles!  Elle sera dans une vieille caserne de pompier!

Bonne journée!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

Non je ne suis pas vers Annemasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais vu la façon dont tu le demande il risque d'y avoir une augmentation de la population savoyarde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS : bravo pour ton 100ième post


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2003)

HAUTE SAVOYARDE !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

Ai voté ;p


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Ai voté ;p  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh Global c'est pas ici les sondages


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bouba:</font><hr /> *Elle sera dans une vieille caserne de pompier!

* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors il y aura toujours un peu de monde... Avec les coyotes, ça se passe toujours comme ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

Alors moi, je ne comprends rien de ce que vous me dites!!! 

pffffff!!!!!   (elle est dans un échange étudiant)

Y a-t-il des services de connections internet gratuites dans ce coin de pays?


En passant, c'est quoi la savoyarde?  et les coyotes?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

euh Global c'est pas ici les sondages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ah putin!!!  il t'a cassé!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Brice de Nice


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

hey 'tamplan, ton avatar, vient-il de MASH??? (le film traitant d'une unité médicale pendant la guerre de la korée)

Bon bon bon...  dès qu'on parle de filles sur les forum, les hormones masculines s'excitent!!!  Allez-donc, le web en est rempli!


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2003)

j'adore ces sujets ou l'on comprend rien a rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







le net est plein d'hormones masculine ou de filles??? ou ptet les deux ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais pourkoi des fotos d'annemasse ? si tu en cherches va sur le topic avis aux users du G8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ICI


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bouba:</font><hr /> * 

ah putin!!!  il t'a cassé!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

de quoi je m'occupe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

de quoi je m'occupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et PAN !!


----------



## pickwick (9 Juin 2003)

j'habite à 500 mètres d'annemasse, à Gaillard, mais je ne suis pas pompier...


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bouba:</font><hr /> * Alors moi, je ne comprends rien de ce que vous me dites!!! 

pffffff!!!!!   (elle est dans un échange étudiant)

Y a-t-il des services de connections internet gratuites dans ce coin de pays? * 

[/QUOTE]

Annemasse dispose d'un cybercafé: La Tarterie 

Annemasse se trouve en banlieue de Genève. (moins de 5 km)
Dans cette ville, ton amie trouvera des réseaux wifi, avec connexions gratuites. Mais bon, il faut disposer d'un portable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cybercafés à Genève:

http://www.ifage.ch/cyber/cybwel.htm
 Cyber Café Genève
 Place des augustins 19
 Geneva CH-1205 Switzerland
 Phone: (+4122) 807 30 00
 Fax: (+4122) 807 30 99
 Email: admin@ifage.ch
 Price/Hour: Gratis, mais priorité aux étudiants.

http://www.infelecs.ch
 Infelecs
 26 rue Vautier, Carouge
 Genève 1227 Suisse
 Phone: (022) 342.53.54
 Email: admin@infelecs.ch
 Price/Hour: dès 5Frs/h
 Hours: mardi à samedi de 14h à 24h
 Pentium II &amp; III en réseau avec écran 17'' pour Surf, mail, chat, videoconference, Mirc,jeux en réseau et sur Internet. 

http://www.nomades.ch/
CaféRéseau Nomade
 Rte du bout du monde 6
 CH-1206 Geneva
 tél (022) 347 34 64
 10 fr/heure - Membre 20 fr/an &amp; 5 fr/heure

http://www.sosinternet.ch
 internet cafe bar
 16 RUE DE MONTHOUX , geneve , 1201 , switzerland
 Phone: +41 22 738 99 20
 Fax: +41 22 738 99 26
 Email: mail@sosinternet.ch
 Price/Hour: 5 sfr
 Hours: non stop 10 to 24 welcome.

URL: http://www.nath-soft.com
 Nath-Soft
 Carrefour du Bouchet n°1 ,    Geneva , 1219 ,   Switzerland
 Phone: 41.22.797.26.04
 Fax: 41.22.797.26.05
 Email: info@nath-soft.com
 Price/Hour: 1 h. internet = Frs 6.- Swiss Francs
 Hours: Lundi au vendredi 12h30 - 18h30 mercredi &amp; jeudi nocturne 12h30 - 20h00
 16 pc à diposition 6 pc Bar 6 pc Confort 3 pc Pro 1 pc Vidéo(imac)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2003)

merci!


----------



## bebert (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bouba:</font><hr /> * Salut la compagnie!  

Je me demandais, y a-t-il des gens qui habitent Annemasse dans le coin???  Ma copine part cet été de Montréal afin de travailler pour les parcs de la ville et je pensais que certains d'entre-vous pourraient bien habiter proche de son appartement, peut-être que vous pourrez me donner des places à visiter ou des images du coin!  Alors donnez-moi de vos nouvelles!  Elle sera dans une vieille caserne de pompier!

Bonne journée!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut bouba,
Je travaille à Annemasse et j'habite pas loin.
J'ai participé en 1990-92 aux échanges entre Annemasse (74) et Boisbriand (PQ) ! C'était un très bon souvenir !
Je serais heureux d'accueillir ta copine et de l'inviter dans ma maison (ça changera de l'ancienne caserne des pompiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) !
tu peux cliquer sur mon site dans ma signature (pour voir des photos d'Annemasse lors de la manif. alter G8). 
À très bientôt !


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

Ja bite à 600km d'Anne Masse, si j'peux rentre cerf vice ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ja bite à 600km d'Anne Masse, si j'peux rentre cerf vice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'ai un vieux 45 T de Jeanne Mass. Ca interesse quelq'un?

En rouge &amp; et noir nananana... nananèhèreu...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 


Je serais heureux d'accueillir ta copine et de l'inviter dans ma maison (ça changera de l'ancienne caserne des pompiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) !* 

[/QUOTE]











Gros dégoutant!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Moi j'ai un vieux 45 T de Jeanne Mass. Ca interesse quelq'un?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ja bite à 600km d'Anne Masse, si j'peux rentre cerf vice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pareil


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( y avait pas une messe aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
y avait pas une messe aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben oui mais moi je bossais....


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bouba:</font><hr /> * Salut la compagnie!  

Je me demandais, y a-t-il des gens qui habitent Annemasse dans le coin???  Ma copine part cet été de Montréal afin de travailler pour les parcs de la ville et je pensais que certains d'entre-vous pourraient bien habiter proche de son appartement, peut-être que vous pourrez me donner des places à visiter ou des images du coin!  Alors donnez-moi de vos nouvelles!  Elle sera dans une vieille caserne de pompier!

Bonne journée!  * 

[/QUOTE]


Si il y a le feu je peux faire quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_t'es vraiment lourd bonpat !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ja bite à 600km d'Anne Masse, si j'peux rentre cerf vice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est d'un goût !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'ai mieux : entre Annemasse et Annecy il y a une montagne qui s'appelle Le Salève. Alors ça fait Annemasse-Salève-Annecy. Arffff© !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Annemasse-Salève-Annecy. Arffff© !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est du patois


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est du patois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est la nouvelle énigme de Bonpat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais quand même pas te faire un dessin !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Non, c'est la nouvelle énigme de Bonpat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a deja un thread pour ca!


----------



## bonpat (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Non, c'est la nouvelle énigme de Bonpat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bonpat, stp pas Bonpat

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais quand même pas te faire un dessin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
J'avoue que j'ai pas compris... je sais je ne suis pas très porté sur ce genre de chose mais tout de même


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * bonpat, stp pas Bonpat* 

[/QUOTE]

Soyons bonne pâte avec bonpat !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (merci DocEvil).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Annemasse se trouve en banlieue de Genève. (moins de 5 km)
Dans cette ville, ton amie trouvera des réseaux wifi, avec connexions gratuites. Mais bon, il faut disposer d'un portable. 


[/QUOTE]

Des connexions Wi-Fi?!!?  dis-moi en plus SVP, elle apportera son portable!  (ok, bon..  c'est pas un mac, mais elle est jalouse du mien!  )

elle pensait bien s'acheter une carte sans-fils.

  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 J'ai participé en 1990-92 aux échanges entre Annemasse (74) et Boisbriand (PQ) ! C'était un très bon souvenir !
Je serais heureux d'accueillir ta copine et de l'inviter dans ma maison (ça changera de l'ancienne caserne des pompiers  ) !


[/QUOTE] 

 Bebert, c'est génial!!!  Comme ça t'as aimé mon p'tit coin de pays??!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je lui en glisserai un mot!


----------



## bonpat (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bouba:</font><hr /> *  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />

Je lui en glisserai un mot!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste un alors !


----------

